# Coots



## svk (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone shoot coots? I hear they taste better than ducks. 

Around here most people don’t because coots literally have no fear of humans and won’t fly away until the lakes freeze.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2020)

We have a season on them and a limit of 15 per day, I think. I've heard them called mud hens around here so I have never tried em. Maybe I'm missing out....they would be easier to bag than a limit of ducks. You ever try them, Steve?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotted Owl (Oct 16, 2020)

They’re good. We used to make chili out of them. Then we did something with a couple whole birds and now use them like a mallard or anything else. They’re also good break in birds for kids.



Owl


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 23, 2020)

Not sure on the Coots but I know what these taste like. Got my limit this morning.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------

